# HKS 70 K/N.. fehlt.



## zechi (9. Januar 2005)

Illustrator CS:
In der Farbfelderpalette für HKS-Farben zählen die Leute von Adobe wohl von 69 auf 71 - zumindest bei uns in der Firma fehlt jede HKS-70.

Gibts dafür einen besonderen Grund, dass Adobe gerade auf HKS 70 verzichtet?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Es wird wohl nicht nur an Adobe liegen. Jegliche Dokumente und Farbpaletten, die ich auf meinem
Rechner finde, dazu noch die Anfrage, ob die Farbe auf nem Fächer vorhanden ist (), brachte ein
negatives Ergebnis. Mysteriös mysteriös, das würde mich ja jetzt auch mal interessieren.
Ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## Earl-Grey (10. Januar 2005)

Ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen, aber bei meinem Fächer fehlen sogar die Farben HKS 19, 20, 30, 79, 80, 85 - 87, 94 Sind das evtl. Farben die aus der "Mode" sind und nicht mehr produziert werden


----------



## lobomaru (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe meine alten (realen) Farbfächer der HKS-N und HKS-K Farben mal aus der Schublade gekramt. Und siehe da: Die erwähnten Farben gibt es einfach nicht.
 Meine Farbfächer sind mindestens 10 Jahre alt, also wenn diese Farben nur gerdae nicht trendig sind, dann dauert das schon ganz schön lange.
 Es ist also nicht die Schuld von Adobe. Bei den HKS-Farben fehlen halt ein paar Nummern. Und wenn bestimmte Farbnummern fehlen, dann werden sie auch nicht produziert...
 Warum das so ist, das weiß ich leider auch nicht...


----------

